# Agitation Muzzle...



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm wanting to buy an agitation muzzle..

I want one of the box types with verticle metal bar sewn in at the nose.

Can anyone recommend a good manufacturer or website please?

Many thanks

Gary


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

Gary,

I have some German basket muzzle's, used once or twice. I have several of the same size. I believe 7 and 8's. $100.00 a piece. Good shape no damage, oiled and newspaper in the nose to retain the shape. If you are interested let me know. Or you can go to Ray Allen, they have a good selection of muzzle's. I also have a ram muzzle from Ray Allen never used. I'll give that one to you.:-$


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Honestly I am not advertising for this place LOL, Gary they have some nice ones here even if it's spelt wrong . 

http://dogsportgear.com/muzzels.htm

I put a picture of one in the gallery, it's too big for this dog but it gives you an idea what they look like.
The nose peice is reinforced but I don't know with what, I have shaped them with a hammer so it's probably steel.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=537


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I've used these as well as the German basket type. The Hard Dogs muzzles are very good.
http://harddogs.com/muzzles.html

Howard


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a very nice agitation muzzle from Hard Dog. It has the center part like your looking for. It's very safe and durable.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for the replies so far... PMs sent.

Xena will need a small muzzle.. although she's a GSD, I'd suggest the muzzle size of a female Malinois would be better suited regarding fit.

I do have a standard leather type box muzzle, but it's no good for agitation work. I have started to use it to condition Xena to the muzzle. She's not overly happy with the situation at the moment, but it's early days.


----------

